# Looking for Durango Silverton Railroad employee



## vagabondprince (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know a 20something year old that works for the durango silverton narrow gauge railroad who sometimes drives the little yellow trolley to check the tracks? i owe him some beer and would love to be able to come through!


----------

